# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 2.4 is Released - New Huawei Offline Flashing feature 24/01/2019

## mohamed73

*EFT Dongle New Update 24/01/2019* Software *V2.4* *What is New ?* *EFT DONGLE* VERSION *2.4* IS RELEASED: *[HUAWEI]* Added support to write firmware's (*Offline*) in upgrade mode  support latest and all Huawei securities (support locked boot-loader)  ★=★=★Successfully Flashing Huawei By EFT Dongle★=★=★  *Flashing Huawei Nova 3i Offline *  *Flashing Huawei Y9 2019 Offline *   ENJOY!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Please Uninstall the previous version * *And download Full Setup*  **  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## azzazza

مشكور اخي
وبارك الله فيك

----------

